# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج مجاني للحجب عن الأطفال

## king of love

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*
* *

برنامج مجاني للحجب عن الأطفال


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
لا يخفى عليكم أن الكمبيوتر غزا بيوتنا وأصبح من ضرورات حياتنا.. ووصل إلى غرف نوم أبناءنا وبناتنا.. وحمل معه الغث والسمين.. الصالح والطالح.. وقد أرق هذا الأمر مضاجع الكثير من الآباء حتى غير المسلمين منهم.. خصوصاً إذا أخذنا في الاعتبار أن خبرة الأولاد والبنات بهذا العالم الجديد تفوق خبرة الآباء والأمهات.. وتبارت كثير من الشركات لإنتاج الكثير من برامج الفلترة المعروفة والتي غالباً ما تسعى للربح المادي..

واليوم نزف لكل أب وأم يريد أن ينام قرير العين وأبناءه أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر.. ويغادر بيته مطمئن البال.. برنامج مجاني صمم بأيد متوضئة وأفئدة تتحرق حرصاً على أبناء المسلمين من أن تتلوث أخلاقهم بسموم الإنترنت.. يحجب عدد هائل من المواقع الإباحية الصريحة وتلك التي تحتوي على كل الكلمات المستهجنة.. مع إمكانية تحديد مواقيت الدخول على النت.. وحجم البرنامج صغير ومخفي ولا يمكن لغير صاحب الصلاحية حذفه أو تغيير خصائصه.. كما يمكن مراجعة جميع المواقع التي تم الدخول عليها.. وخصائص أخرى أترك استكشافها لكم..

المصممون لا يريدون سوى الدعاء.. جربوا البرنامج... وساعدوا على نشره... وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى.. حتى لو لم يعجبك أخبر غيرك
وإليكم الرابط
http://www.computer -e-technologies. co.uk/kp. html






















Click Here
to start your Kids Protection 

*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=67405

 
مكرر .......

----------


## king of love

لا والله

----------

